# Door Mirror Protectors



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

What happened to the post :?: about the mirror protectors for new cabs :?: 

These protectors seem a great idea, shame they don't do them for the older cab mirror as there must be loads of us out there that could use them


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is this the link you are looking for?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-103325-mirror.html+protectors


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tattytony said:


> What happened to the post :?: about the mirror protectors for new cabs :?:
> 
> These protectors seem a great idea, shame they don't do them for the older cab mirror as there must be loads of us out there that could use them


Hi Tony

There appears to be a problem.

In spite of my post here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1025002.html#1025002 Kartracer continued to post as though he was not connected to the product.

It seems he is the inventor (and apparently the provisional patent holder) of product that he is promoting.

This has been brought to the notice of Nuke, and it is now in his hands.

As I said on the thread, I too would be interested in mirror guards, and feel it is a pity that Kartracer got off on the wrong foot.

Let us hope that Nuke and he can reach an amicable agreement.

Zeb


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> clipped.......
> As I said on the thread, I too would be interested in mirror guards, and feel it is a pity that Kartracer got off on the wrong foot.
> 
> Let us hope that Nuke and he can reach an amicable agreement.
> ...


I hope so too, I also think they are a great idea as said before they would be great if they fitted my van :wink:


----------



## Kartracer2003 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Guys

Sorry about that it does appear ive got off on the wrong foot here.

All was trying to achieve was is there a market out there for my protection/repair covers.

As you appreciate feed back as to the interest is important when considering going full steam ahead in production.

I didnt post on here with the intention of selling them thats why i was a bit reluctant in posting my phone number.

No harm done i havnt sold any from here.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Kartracer2003 (Mar 10, 2011)

tattytony said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > clipped.......
> ...


Hi tony

Dont worry mate your model van is on the cards :lol:

Paul


----------



## Kartracer2003 (Mar 10, 2011)

Kartracer2003 said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


I better shut up or this tread will get stopped :roll:

paul


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

No probs as far as I can see, thank you for the update, all the best


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kartracer2003 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry about that it does appear ive got off on the wrong foot here.
> 
> ...


Paul, If you are into the design of bits how about a catalytic converter theft protecter specifically for the X250? Get the design and price right and you would have a market. Ray


----------



## Kartracer2003 (Mar 10, 2011)

rayc said:


> Kartracer2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sceptic am I, it seems so :lol: 

tony


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> 8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sceptic am I, it seems so :lol:
> 
> tony


Hey Tony eaten your hat yet :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Obviously no need, HAVE I :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Obviously no need, HAVE I :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tony


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

He is real as I saw the stand at the show, just after the entrance :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There's real as in person, and real, as in unconnected m/homer extolling the virtues of a product. :lol: 

tony


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Just saying that the idea of the product is a good one :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Great idea, but come clean on post No1. 8) 

tony


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kartracer2003 said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Kartracer2003 said:
> ...


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We bought a set of the mirror guards, fitted them in minutes & being colour coded they really enhance the look of the Motorhome.
We would certainly recommend them.

Regards

R/M


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

RichardandMary said:


> Hi All
> 
> We bought a set of the mirror guards, fitted them in minutes & being colour coded they really enhance the look of the Motorhome.
> We would certainly recommend them.
> ...


How easy would it be to pull the covers off? The ones I saw at romsey were a push fit which could be removed in seconds.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

RichardandMary said:


> Hi All
> 
> We bought a set of the mirror guards, fitted them in minutes & being colour coded they really enhance the look of the Motorhome.
> We would certainly recommend them.
> ...


Once fitted are they permanent?or can they be removed without and cosmetic damage to the mirrors.
I like the idea and also how they look.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

They are a tight fit over the mirror & are held on by 3 pieces of foam with double sided sticky tape on both edges. (The foam would help absorb the shock of any impact}

R/M


----------



## Kartracer2003 (Mar 10, 2011)

rayc said:


> RichardandMary said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Hi
The mirrorguards are not only held on by the rubbers they also have self adhesive shock absorbing pads inside the guard that stick to the original mirror head making them very hard to remove.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I see these mirror guards are now available from other sources in various colours for as little as £75 a pair + P+P of course.

NO I am NOT connected with the design or manufacturer. Just passing on information.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

DJP said:


> I see these mirror guards are now available from other sources in various colours for as little as £75 a pair + P+P of course.
> 
> NO I am NOT connected with the design or manufacturer. Just passing on information.


Any pointers as to where please ?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

tattytony said:


> DJP said:
> 
> 
> > I see these mirror guards are now available from other sources in various colours for as little as £75 a pair + P+P of course.
> ...


Drop me a PM and I will give you the contact details.


----------

